
JPMorgan will be the first major US bank to launch its own cryptocurrency - jatsign
https://markets.businessinsider.com/currencies/news/jpmorgan-cryptocurrency-launch-jpm-coin-a-first-for-a-major-us-bank-2019-2-1027953761
======
asimpletune
It’d be cool to see a whitepaper on this.

